
The Incredible Growth of Python - mparramon
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/09/06/incredible-growth-python/
======
kentt
It seems surprising that Ruby's popularity is going down while Python is
increasing. Any insight as to why that would be?

~~~
jhbadger
I suspect the educational use of Python is having an effect -- many
universities are using it as the introductory language rather than Java these
days and it is even showing up in high schools. Except for the mostly moribund
Shoes project, Ruby never really went for the educational niche.

